
Italian Clothing Company Wins the Right to Use Steve Jobs' Name - aylmao
https://www.macrumors.com/2017/12/28/italian-clothing-company-steve-jobs/
======
DanGPhoton
Something similar happened with my alma mater (Franklin & Marshall College)
when an Italian designer gave a clothing line the same name. Students started
coming home from travel abroad with tales of bootleg college gear. IIRC the
college and clothing company worked out some licensing deal.

